# tightvnc: vncviewer: VNC server closed connection [SOLVED]

## Robert S

I have just installed tightvnc for amd64 (1.3.9 with "server" use flag).  I have run "vncpasswd" and "vncserver" on my remote machine:

 *Quote:*   

> $ vncserver
> 
> New 'X' desktop is remote:1
> 
> Starting applications specified in /home/robert/.vnc/xstartup
> ...

 and (from local machine) *Quote:*   

> $ vncviewer remote:1
> 
> vncviewer: VNC server closed connection

 When I try to connect from my local machine I get  *Quote:*   

> vncviewer: VNC server closed connection

 

The log in the remote machine gives me  *Quote:*   

> $ cat .vnc/remote\:1.log
> 
> 23/06/07 09:13:22 Xvnc version TightVNC-1.3.9
> 
> 23/06/07 09:13:22 Copyright (C) 2000-2007 TightVNC Group
> ...

 

I have xrdb installed.  Any clues?Last edited by Robert S on Sat Jun 23, 2007 3:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

That warning is from xrdb stating that it cannot find a .Xresources file, not an indication that xrdb is missing.  I doubt the missing resources file is the actual cause of the failure to connect though.  Can you turn debugging up and check for other diagnostics?  How to do that should be documented in the manpage for tightvnc.

----------

## Robert S

Couldn't find how to run vnc in "verbose" mode.  Did solve the problem however (this has been bugging me for several years!)   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> $ cat /etc/hosts.deny
> 
> ALL:    ALL@ALL, PARANOID

 

Now I have added: *Quote:*   

> ~ $tail /etc/hosts.allow 
> 
> Xvnc:           127.0.0.1, 192.168.2.

 

----------

